
Apple M0110 Keyboard Rebuild - athiercelin
http://nathantornquist.com/blog/2016/12/apple-m0110-rebuild/
======
Someone
Rewiring all the keys seems a bit overkill to me. ADB, just like USB, uses 5V,
is fairly well-documented
([https://developer.apple.com/legacy/library/technotes/hw/hw_0...](https://developer.apple.com/legacy/library/technotes/hw/hw_01.html)),
and _" A common implementation platform for the protocol is a simple
microcontroller: a 2-MHz Motorola 68HC11 has been used with success, although
any number of microcontrollers would do a more than adequate job."_

Wouldn't it be easier to write a ADB-to-USB converter for the particular
hardware, and put that between the USB cable and the keyboard?

~~~
athiercelin
I think it wasn't about making it easy. If it was, it's easier to go get a
keyboard on amazon.

